# Adding new tag and registration to the system.



## DANNY ALFONSO (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know which is the best way to add a new tag and registration (same car) to the system?
Should I add as a new vehicle ? or delete current vehicle?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I scanned and emailed mine to "partnersla" your city initials after "partners" should eventually do it.

I did it 5 times over 6 weeks before they took care of it.

good luck.


----------



## DANNY ALFONSO (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for your fast reply. I drive out of Tampa and I am still new only 17 trips to my name, my current rating is 4.85 ( I do offer water and open doors) I was wondering how I was able to maintain a 5 Star Rating with Lyft . I s there any advise you could give me so that I c
an increase my standings?


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

Stay away from the 2am-5am crowd and you will have the rating you want. Use them only when it is 2x or more


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Just add "new vehicle" and upload your registration and proof of insurance. Uber should approve it within 48 hours. It is fine to add a temporary registration if you don't have permanent plates yet. I did this last week and kept my existing vehicle on-line with Uber without deleting it.


----------

